# Planning / housing need



## Ans2get (24 Mar 2016)

I am looking for some advice on this in louth county.

myself and my husband want to purchase a site less than 1km from his mother subject to planning. I purchased a two bed apartment 650 square metres in louth by myself in 2007 and rented it and only moved in when got married 1 yr ago. My husband lived with his mum prior to that for 34 years and has strong ties with community such as gaa so local needs should not be an issue.

Will the fact that I own a property hamper our chances in getting planning ?? I am expecting a baby and the property is not big enough I don't plan to sell as in negative equity, mortgage is not an issue as have been approved in principle


----------



## daithi28 (29 Mar 2016)

You require a "housing need", i.e. you do not own or have not owned a house in the* rural area* in the previous 5 years. This excludes residences owned in the urban areas, which I'm guessing is where your apartment is located.

Also, in making a planing application in joint names, only one applicant needs to provide a rural housing need. If your husband can supply qualifying documentation, then that is sufficient.

So based on your info, you owning an apt won't hamper you as you husband will be the qualifying person in the application.

Double-check what zone the site is situated in as the new County Development Plan came into force at the end of October 2015 and there have been changes in relation to Zone 1 and Zone 6. You would be unlikely to get permission in those zones.


----------



## nutty nut (1 Apr 2016)

As stated above you would really need to check the County Development Plan and go through it in detail especially the section regarding rural housing and see if you meet the criteria set out therein.


----------

